# gewässer in vaals oder kerkrade



## gregory duveau (24. September 2004)

hi kennt jemand die weiher in vaals ? grosse karpfen ? in welchem von denen 3 angelt ihr ? untere,mittkere,oberste ? lohnt es sich dort hin zu fahren ? ich habe gehört das anfüttern verboten ist , hat vielleicht jemand die adresse vom see in kerkrade , wie gross ist der ?lohnt es sich da auch ?


MFG Gregory


----------



## Karpven (8. September 2006)

*AW: gewässer in vaals oder kerkrade*

In vaals kenn ich nur den am landaal .


----------



## marca (8. September 2006)

*AW: gewässer in vaals oder kerkrade*

Hi Gregory,
gib doch mal in die "Suche" Kerkrade ein.
Da steht so viel zu geschrieben.
Eigentlich alles;also welche Fische Du wo fängst und auch wie und auch wo Du Deine Erlaubnis bekommst.
Falls es dann noch mehr Fragen gibt(was ich eigentlich nicht glaube),schreib ienfach noch mal kurz.


----------



## aixa (31. Oktober 2006)

*AW: gewässer in vaals oder kerkrade*

kannst auch nach vaals landaal hoog fahren und dirden anschauen iss aba nur noch einer . einfach inrichtung zwembad(schwimmbad) gehen und durch en tor vom verein un schon bisse da


----------

